# New Sleeve Hitch......Idea..!!



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Guys,
In trying to justify the high cost of the new electric sleeve hitch kit, I just thought of something. Being as how it's independent of the mowing deck mechanism, you can use the new hitch as a kinda built-in jack, to raise the tractor off the floor. Just place a block under the hitch(in the up position), then lower it and it'll raise the tractor. IMO this would make it so handy for removing the deck, or for scraping the muck from under the deck, or removing the blades, changing wheels, installing chains......all sorts of things. But, I guess you could also do it with the new manual hitch, with its own long handle....hhhmmmm. Gotta have it!


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Willie:

NASA could use you save the Hubble.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

GT5000,
I trust they can figure out a way of getting a DieHard up there. You gotta have to run the actuator.......


----------

